

Want to play with building Twitter apps on Tropo? Source code for 5 simple apps - danyork
http://blog.tropo.com/2010/12/01/want-to-play-with-building-twitter-apps-on-tropo-heres-source-code-for-5-sample-apps/

======
siculars
So tropo uses voxeo to do its phone/voice/sms related stuff? Kind of like a
competitor to twilio?

~~~
runT1ME
Yes. Looks like Tropo focuses more on language APIs, twilio seems to be
pushing it's XML/JSON over HTTP, though it also has some langauage APIs that
wrap the web stuff.

Though keep in mind, Voxeo's been around for a while. It's probably more
accurate to say Twilio is a competitor to them.

~~~
danyork
There are two ways you can write Tropo apps:

1) Tropo Scripting, where the app is hosted in the Tropo cloud (similar how
Google App Engine works) and is written in PHP, python, Ruby, Groovy or
JavaScript; or

2) Tropo WebAPI where you run the app on your server and communicate with
Tropo via a RESTful API using JSON. The app can obviously be written in any
language you want since it's on your server and can use all available
libraries. To help developers get started with the WebAPI, we've made
available libraries for Ruby, PHP, python, C# and Node.js. (Available at
<http://github.com/tropo> )

And yes, Voxeo has been around since 1999 and is the largest hosting provider
in the VoiceXML/CCXML space.

~~~
runT1ME
Thanks for the clarification. You work with Tropo or Voxeo?

I actually had a (brief) twitter conversation with the CEO of Voxeo asking
about standardizations. I like CCXML OK but really, it doesn't serve the same
need as Tropo/Twilio. I'd like to see a more 'push' oriented standard get
developed.

Actually, I just looked, you responded on twitter too. So, any chance of
trying to get a 'push' style API standardized? :)

------
caseorganic
Though they are similar, Tropo offers more features, more stable support and
scales better than Twilio. <http://pin13.net/1qJ>

